# Velvet Antlers



## megadeth79 (Jul 3, 2009)

Alright so this year my brother and I all harvested bucks in velvet. My neighbor said put them in the freezer and they would be just fine. Well they have been in there for a little over a month. My question is how long do they need to be in the freezer before I can take them and put them on the wall. Would you still get them filled with Formaldehyde? If you would get them filled with Formaldehyde, how much does it range, and can anyone recommend a decently priced taxidermist. This is my first buck and I really would like to preserve all the velvet. Thanks for the help!


----------



## colpin (Nov 25, 2008)

I do a bit of taxidermy on the side and by the time I get the cape back from the tanner the velvet is ready. About 5-6 months. Could be ready sooner but haven't had a reason to pull them out before I get the cape.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

It may be too late to get them injected. Antlers will freeze dry in a regular freezer, but it will take a long time. I inject every velvet antler that comes into my shop, then they go into a freezer. That is the best way to do it, in my opinion. If they can still be injected, it would cost around $40+ depending on the size of the buck. Soaking them may also be an option. Straight formaldahyde is a bad way to go for dealing with velvet, it makes things brittle, and it is very dangerous. Also not a fan of velvet tan solutions, but that is just me.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

I agree with Packout.

Injection plus the freeze dry combo works best. I have had several sets done, and they look great. My taxi uses enbalming fluid, rather than formaldehyde, and then they go in the freezer for a couple of months. They look great.


----------

